# kira v wolfstraum - herding video at 7 months



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I just wanted to share a short video of Kira that I took this morning.
She is 7 months old now, this is only her 2nd time behind the netting, and maybe the 5th or 6th time seeing sheep.
I think it is amazing how the FAST her natural patrolling instinct kicked in - without any real "training" she knows not to go through the netting, and to patrol where the sheep are closest.

Here is the video:





It probably doesn't look like much - but right now it's about letting those instincts come out, and teaching her the basics (bleib and border). 

We were hoping to let her off leash today since she is doing so well, but weren't able to do it because the sheep weren't cooperating. Hopefully next time! I will get more video as soon as I can, I want to document her progress like I did Kessy's!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Very nice! She has such a steady gait and even speed, especially for such a youngster.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

What does bleib mean?

She looks great, and her and Kaos look a lot a like.

How big is she now?


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Bleib has a lot of uses, at least in HGH herding - but basically it means to stop, stay, and/or change direction, depending on how it's used. In the video I am telling her bleib when she's gone as far as I want her to go. I also teach her the meaning outside of herding - she likes to dash into her crate so I make her bleib, and also coming out of the crate, before eating, etc.

Not sure her exact weight - I would guess about 42-45 lbs. Last time I weighed her she was 37 lbs...but I can't remember when that was! I think it must have been at least a month ago. How big is Kaos now?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Ahhh thanks, I hadn't heard the term before.

I'm thinking it's been a while since you weighed her!!
Kaos:
20 weeks - 41.8 pounds
21 weeks - 44 pounds
22ish weeks - 46.4 pounds (a few days late getting her on the scales)
23 weeks - 48.4 (2 pounds in 4 days!)
24 weeks - 50 pounds
25 weeks - 52.2 pounds
26 weeks - 54.2 pounds
27 weeks - 55.8 pounds
28 weeks - 56.6 pounds
29 weeks - 58.2 pounds
Side note - She's 23ish inches at withers
30 weeks - 60.2 pounds

Of course there is always the chance my scales weigh heavy (I wouldn't mind that for my own weight :rofl: ) but she is heavy when I lift her out of the Explorer!!

Part of what I posted on the other board about Kaos and one of her crates:

Something about my laugh sets Kaos off.

I open the door to her crate in the back of the Explorer, she waits to be released and then I remind her to sit while I get her leashed up.
In the mean time she licks my face
I laugh
She then wants to dance and licks my face more
I laugh harder
She tries harder to dance and to lick faster, I laugh even harder...it's a vicious cycle


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I just got a weight on her - I avoid using our scale at home since I have to weigh myself, too! LOL
But she is right at 42 lbs  
And I need to get back to WW!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Well holy crap, how can she be 20 pounds smaller than Kaos :rofl: I have a moose!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Haha or I have a midget!! :wub: I'd be really happy if Kira stayed in the 60ish range full grown, of course there's nothing I can do to influence it but I like her size so far!
I am pretty sure the netting in the video is either 40 or 42" tall, so that might give an idea of height. My hubby is working and I can't get a good height on a wiggly puppy by myself :rofl:


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

That is great! Are you doing HGH with her? I am so jealous I want to do HGH with mine but unfortunately we only have AKC style herding in my area. How exciting! Isn't it neat to see them use their natural abilities like that!? I love it! I just got some ducks recently and watching my shepherds herd them naturally is so neat! I have taken one of mine and tested them on sheep and then got an HIC. I want to do more, but I want to do HGH LOL


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Yep that is the plan, HGH and Schh like her big "sister." It is too bad there isn't more HGH training around, it is really amazing what they are capable of and a big flock really showcases that! 
Kira's shown a lot of interest in the sheep since we first brought her out at about 12 weeks, now it's just about time for the real work to begin! Usually pups don't start training for HGH til they're over a year old - but Kira is showing a lot of maturity for her age and I have a lot of experience under my belt with Kessy so we get to start a little early.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I guesstimated Kaos's height by putting her up against a door, putting a pencil on her withers, marking the door and then measuring the mark.
Of course she was also quite wiggly, hence the ish at the end of the 23 :rofl:

Kaos seems small to me, but the every day comparison is of course to Dante who is almost 27" and 80-85 pounds!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

LOL I have Djenga who is only about 52 lbs and Madina is about 54 lbs, so Kira is already looking "full grown" to me!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Grandmother Kyra was 58 cm and 63 pounds at Koer.....her mature weight was 63-68- ideally sized.....Kaos may take after Csabre more....who is 60cm and 70+ pounds at ideal...Both Csabre and Kyra were evaluated on sheep and both showed promise, with Kyra doing some work with a Border Collie trainer.

She certainly shows the interest...showing the steps of training and progress is going to be very interesting for many people....

Lee


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Good girl Kira! Thanks for sharing the video.. I enjoyed it and look forward to seeing more as she progresses!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh my goodness !!!! What a little beauty . Love the calm , love the focus , love the efficient (correct) movement. Congrats Lee ms Wolfstraum (hope your recovery is coming along) and phgsd .

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful girl, where are you in nj with such lovely scenery? thats quite the herd of sheep


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

The farm is in Knowlton. Visitors are welcome if anyone wants to see GSD's herding in action!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We don't have access to any C course herding here, so we're training in the A and B course. Stosh is so big and fast that the A course is a little too confining and I'm sure he would do well on a C but it's better than nothing! When we've worked in an open field his gait and speed is much more even and he can work at a much farther distance. My trainer is repositioning some fencing so we'll have a much more open area to work. Unfortunately, he's a late bloomer and wasn't nearly as mature as your girl when we started last year so you have a big head start.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I am hoping we can title her next October at our HGH trial. It will be a challenge since she'll still be so young, but after training Kessy (who was a serious handful) I am ready for anything!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Are you training on your own sheep/farm?

Thanks for sharing the vid!


----------



## nikko (Sep 10, 2008)

i would love to come watch...where in knowlton? i always knew there was someone in the area that did this but i never knew where.....would love to come see it!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

No not my farm - but "our" club  Sorry if I made it sound like I was, I'm there so much and have been going so long sometimes I feel like part of the family  But our website is HGH Club Northeast - Knowlton, NJ
Nikko I'll send you a PM to work out a visit.


----------

